# Hacking - Pentland Hills - best/easy route for newbie?



## TotalMadgeness (19 June 2019)

Hi

As I've now regained most of my hacking confidence after a few years of being too terrified to ride (never mind hack!) I'd love to take my two horses for a sedate hack on the Pentland Hills. I live outside Carluke and so will be coming in from the west probably on the A702 or A70. Where is best to park please (lots of space as I can't really do tight turns) and are the trails marked? Am hoping for a 2 - 3 hour amble, preferably as off road as possible.

All advice greatly appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## Lintel (19 June 2019)

Where are the Pentland hills? I've been looking for new hacking places. We are also outside Carluke!


----------



## bonny (19 June 2019)

Lintel said:



			Where are the Pentland hills? I've been looking for new hacking places. We are also outside Carluke!
		
Click to expand...

There is a car park and easy access to the pentland hills in balerno


----------



## Lintel (19 June 2019)

Thanks Bonny!


----------



## TotalMadgeness (19 June 2019)

Lintel said:



			Where are the Pentland hills? I've been looking for new hacking places. We are also outside Carluke!
		
Click to expand...

The Pentland Hills are towards Edinburgh - seems to be a fair number of car parks and tracks but I would like to find out from people who've already been there what the best tracks are and where best to park etc. Otherwise I risk getting completely lost as its a huge place!

Around Carluke the closest off road hacking area is Wilsontown ironworks - there is a car park, some marked trails and loads of forest paths - I go there at least once a week at the moment. Further afield there is the Biggar to Broughton disused railway track - park at the Biggar Golf Club. There is also Douglas Estate - park at Douglas West. These are routes you can download from South Lanarkshire horse riding routes (google).


----------



## Lintel (19 June 2019)

TotalMadgeness said:



			The Pentland Hills are towards Edinburgh - seems to be a fair number of car parks and tracks but I would like to find out from people who've already been there what the best tracks are and where best to park etc. Otherwise I risk getting completely lost as its a huge place!

Around Carluke the closest off road hacking area is Wilsontown ironworks - there is a car park, some marked trails and loads of forest paths - I go there at least once a week at the moment. Further afield there is the Biggar to Broughton disused railway track - park at the Biggar Golf Club. There is also Douglas Estate - park at Douglas West. These are routes you can download from South Lanarkshire horse riding routes (google).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I head out to Chatleroute, Dalziel park(motherwell) and the Cathkin Braes at East Kilbride are great!


----------



## Mister Ted (20 June 2019)

If you go to BHS Scotland website it gives a list of trails for the Pentlands  with a map.Coming off the A70 at Currie kirk you drive up the steep road up to Mid Kinleith Farm road and turn and  unload there although Ive not been for a while it may be private parking as a few cottages being renovated. Its the quickest route into the hills as you are almost directly onto them. Otherwise Balerno coming up through the village and on for about a mile uphill and parking at the car park at Harlaw and again almost directly on to the hills.


----------



## TotalMadgeness (24 June 2019)

Mister Ted said:



			If you go to BHS Scotland website it gives a list of trails for the Pentlands  with a map.Coming off the A70 at Currie kirk you drive up the steep road up to Mid Kinleith Farm road and turn and  unload there although Ive not been for a while it may be private parking as a few cottages being renovated. Its the quickest route into the hills as you are almost directly onto them. Otherwise Balerno coming up through the village and on for about a mile uphill and parking at the car park at Harlaw and again almost directly on to the hills.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Mister Ted (24 June 2019)

TotalMadgeness said:



			Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

I meant to add if coming up through Balerno village you can either go on up Mansfield Rd. and on past the SSPCA all uphill.It takes you out a different route from Harlaw but scenic as well. The road continues on and there are parking areas.Otherwise you can also turn off LEFT at Harlaw Rd in the village and uphill again to Harlaw car park.Great views of the Forth and bridges.


----------



## Jenni_ (25 June 2019)

I livery on the yard on the Pentland Hills at Swanston (just off the Edinburgh Bypass)

You can park in the big communal parking area at the bottom of the estate, and then hack from there, and that's like the central gateway to the Pentland Hills.

Also a Brasserie on site for a quick drink or bite to eat after! I could always meet you and take you out an afternoon amble.

https://swanston.co.uk/


----------



## TotalMadgeness (25 June 2019)

Jenni_ said:



			I livery on the yard on the Pentland Hills at Swanston (just off the Edinburgh Bypass)

You can park in the big communal parking area at the bottom of the estate, and then hack from there, and that's like the central gateway to the Pentland Hills.

Also a Brasserie on site for a quick drink or bite to eat after! I could always meet you and take you out an afternoon amble.

https://swanston.co.uk/

Click to expand...


Jenni - oooh that would be WONDERFUL! I'm still quite nervous hacking so not knowing quite where I'm going can be daunting. I'll have a wee drive down there (without the horses!) to see how far it is / accessibility then be in touch.


----------



## TotalMadgeness (25 June 2019)

Mister Ted said:



			I meant to add if coming up through Balerno village you can either go on up Mansfield Rd. and on past the SSPCA all uphill.It takes you out a different route from Harlaw but scenic as well. The road continues on and there are parking areas.Otherwise you can also turn off LEFT at Harlaw Rd in the village and uphill again to Harlaw car park.Great views of the Forth and bridges.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! From Harlaw car park are the trails sign posted (sorry might be a daft question!).


----------



## Jenni_ (25 June 2019)

TotalMadgeness said:



			Jenni - oooh that would be WONDERFUL! I'm still quite nervous hacking so not knowing quite where I'm going can be daunting. I'll have a wee drive down there (without the horses!) to see how far it is / accessibility then be in touch. 

Click to expand...

Accessibility is easy peasy, and car park is massive. 

This is where we are:


----------



## Mister Ted (26 June 2019)

TotalMadgeness said:



			Thank you! From Harlaw car park are the trails sign posted (sorry might be a daft question!).
		
Click to expand...

The trails are for the general public wide enough for everyone.Horse riders use it also, there is general signposting for the hill walks.


----------



## Mister Ted (26 June 2019)

Jenni_ said:



			Accessibility is easy peasy, and car park is massive.

This is where we are:

























Click to expand...

Swanston has some lovely trails.Used the Mortonhall livery for a few years.


----------



## Jnhuk (11 July 2019)

I have parked at Flotterstone but do avoid the carpark at busy times and sunny days. if you arrive early enough you can park on the old road just off the A702. It takes you a quiet road past the Flotterstone Inn

There is a downloadable pdf about the horse riding on the Pentlands here  http://www.pentlandhills.org/info/15/routes_and_trails 

I want to go round and explore from the other side too round by Harlaw so any info or tips on the parking esp for horseboxes would be welcome


----------



## Mister Ted (12 July 2019)

There is good parking at Harlaw.The Pentlands Rangers service  can advise on any questions.


----------



## Lintel (12 July 2019)

TotalMadgeness said:



			The Pentland Hills are towards Edinburgh - seems to be a fair number of car parks and tracks but I would like to find out from people who've already been there what the best tracks are and where best to park etc. Otherwise I risk getting completely lost as its a huge place!

Around Carluke the closest off road hacking area is Wilsontown ironworks - there is a car park, some marked trails and loads of forest paths - I go there at least once a week at the moment. Further afield there is the Biggar to Broughton disused railway track - park at the Biggar Golf Club. There is also Douglas Estate - park at Douglas West. These are routes you can download from South Lanarkshire horse riding routes (google).
		
Click to expand...

Went to wilsontown on Wednesday... OMG the flies.

But great hacking thanks for that! X


----------



## Jenni_ (18 July 2019)

Jnhuk said:



			I have parked at Flotterstone but do avoid the carpark at busy times and sunny days. if you arrive early enough you can park on the old road just off the A702. It takes you a quiet road past the Flotterstone Inn

There is a downloadable pdf about the horse riding on the Pentlands here  http://www.pentlandhills.org/info/15/routes_and_trails

I want to go round and explore from the other side too round by Harlaw so any info or tips on the parking esp for horseboxes would be welcome
		
Click to expand...

Park at Swanston and I'll come with you and show you the way!


----------



## Jnhuk (25 July 2019)

Jenni - sounds like a plan!


----------

